# Filtered not stired?



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

In search of a better Vodka. Chech out this little science experiment out.: http://www.ohmygoditburns.com/index.php?p=4

So to test this out, me and my friends plan on reproducing this experiment, to test if the theroy is right. I will keep you updated on the results. If all else fails we will atleast get drunk...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm glad to see science used to make life better... and they say the science test scores are down in the US compared to the rest of the world


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

That's a great story!!

Gets me to thinking to try it on other things.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Me and my friends will be trying this experiment Saturday night. I was thinking some Grey Goose, Sky and Abosolute Vodkas A tripple blind taste test. Think I might try this with some Jack or Jim as well to see how they change as well. Any other suggestions on filtrated alcohol?


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I am interested to see how this comes out. One couple we are friends with refuses to buy anything more expensive than "Dobra Vodka" which is like, $2 for a fifth...... u


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Sunday morning at 7:52. The experiment must have been a winner -- they're not up yet


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

This experiment was succefull. I think. When I sobber up a little and the football gmaes are over I will post the results.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Enquiring minds wanna know! :r


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

This realy works. I didn't expect it to work as well as it did, but I was shocked, and drunk by the end of the night. We took Absolute (my fav), Sky, Grey Goose, and Smirenof. Grey Goose and Sky were the standard. We then did a shot of everything cleaning our palits in between with crackers. 

After the first two filtering there was not much change the Abosolute and Smirinoff did get a little smoother but the fire was still there. 

Now the third filtering that is where things get interesting. The test vodkas had started to get smother maintaing their flavor but the burn was a lot less.

The forth filtration, the vodkas went down like water the flavor was milder and there was no burn or kick from the shot. Kind of defeats the purpose I guess but sure went down just right.

The fith and final filtratration. There wasn't much difference from the last filtration but you definitly can tell from what we started with. 

That is were the experimenting ended and the drinking officially started. Needless to say all the vodka was gone this morning and I only had a 6 pack to watch my Steelers win.

My conclusion from all this. There was definitly a an improvement across the board on the flavor and the smothness. I was surprised at how much they did improve. The only draw backs were was the waiting time for the filtration and the price for the filters. Even replacing the filter as need I would assume in the long run this would be cost effective. The cheeper the vodka the better the improvement and it turned out to be a game. We were playing poker and this was just another thing for us to bet on. We were betting on how long it took for each filtration (12-18 min). In the end this experiment does work and I for one will probably do this again just to show others how cheap vodka turns into the expensive, like magic. 

To those of you who like to save money I would suggest this, it realy does work. Those of you who like to spend money, like my wife, I would suggest trying this just for the fun. It makes a good excuse to drink, for science that is. 

In parting heres a toast to all that read this. Heres to you heres to me, shall we ever diagree f** you heres to me. :al


----------

